# Goes Crazy at Food Time



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

We feed our 13 week old boy in the morning and at night. He goes absolutely ballistic when it is food time. In the morning we let him outside to go to the bathroom and he sprints out...pees...and is back at the door in like 5 seconds crying and going crazy to get in for his food. We have been putting his food down and trying to make him sit/stay before we give him the okay, but so far no luck. Then he of course just inhales it all till it is gone. The breeder up until we got him fed all the puppies out of the same bowl so could that be why he does this? Maybe he is used to having to hurry with other puppies around? Any ideas/tips?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

If it is possible can you feed him 3 times a day? It is not a deal breaker but with him eating so much so fast it would be better for him to maybe spread out his meals. They do make food bowls that force the pup to eat slower, if he does not grow out of that habit you may check into those.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> If it is possible can you feed him 3 times a day? It is not a deal breaker but with him eating so much so fast it would be better for him to maybe spread out his meals. They do make food bowls that force the pup to eat slower, if he does not grow out of that habit you may check into those.


We did feed him three times per day, but it was still the same deal. We go absolutely nuts when it is food time. Can barely get the bowl down for him without getting it knocked out of our hands. The reason we stopped doing 3 feedings is because as he gets older we may not always be able to get home at lunch time for a feeding so we gave him two larger feedings in the morning/night. Would crating him while we prepare his food and then bring him out on a lead help do you think?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I make my dogs sit and give eye contact before they eat right from the day they come home. Delgado was my hardest, he would dash and dive as quick as possible. 

I ended up leashing him and putting my body beside the bowl, I ignored any lunging and let him wear himself out, when he stopped I would as for a sit and then release him to eat by saying "take it." It took only two or three days before he was consistently sitting and I took the leash off, then I upped to waiting until he gave me eye contact before the release. Within a week he had it down pat

Now I can put it down and walk out of the room and he won't touch it until I release him

Be consistant and you should get the results

Edit: When preparing the food I never made it a big deal, simply got the bowls, prepared the food, then gave it. If he's really nuts totally ignore it, he'll realize making a fuss doesn't get the food any faster and hopefully calms down. All else fails, leash him to stop any jumping or excited behaviours


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Shade said:


> I make my dogs sit and give eye contact before they eat right from the day they come home. Delgado was my hardest, he would dash and dive as quick as possible.
> 
> I ended up leashing him and putting my body beside the bowl, I ignored any lunging and let him wear himself out, when he stopped I would as for a sit and then release him to eat by saying "take it." It took only two or three days before he was consistently sitting and I took the leash off, then I upped to waiting until he gave me eye contact before the release. Within a week he had it down pat
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea. I think we'll start doing the same thing. Off the leash the little dude is so hard to control cause he is squirmy so we'll leash him and let him calm down and sit before we release him.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh yes . I remember wishing he was from a K litter so I could register him as Kamikaze!! The dog with no fear, he'd leap or dive anything to get to his bowl . Darn smart fast little bugger :wub:


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

I stick to three meals per day until about 6 months. During that time I feed 2 out of 3 meals by hand while on leash, holding the leash with my foot and make the pup work for it. A little for making eye contact, a little for a sit, a little for being still...you get the idea.

Prevents the inhaling and they do like working for food


----------

